

Taking Down The Bitcoin Network - mrvc
http://nerdr.com/shutting-down-bitcoin-really-taking-down-the-bitcoin-network/

======
revolvingcur
This is mentioned only tangentially, but how essential are exchanges to the
liquidity of Bitcoin today? If most trading is done through exchanges, as
opposed to P2P, then couldn't the market be seriously disrupted by DDoSing the
primary exchanges (Mt.Gox and the like) for a few days, thus freezing out most
casual users and causing a panic?

edit: I'm only a casual user myself, so there may be reasons why this isn't a
practical concern, but I am curious.

